# Rat bite



## Adeliek (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm not sure if his goes here. Today I attempted some carrier introductions between one adult male and my three 6 month old rats. I heard a serious fight beginning so without thinking I stuck my hand straight in the carrier. I must have spooked Benny because he latched onto the back of my hand really deep, I was panicking so was kind of shaking my hand around and it wasn't until I screamed that he let go. I understand that it wasn't his fault, but I just wondered what your experiences are with rat bites? (If any) I went straight to hospital and they washed it with saline, gave me antibiotics and bandaged my hand up. It's still bleeding through the bandage as far as I'm aware and my fingers are swelling up. I've never been bitten by any animal (except a penguin which was weird) so just wondered what I should look out for? Poor Benny looked almost guilty when I locked him back in the cage


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

Oh, that's sad. Well, my rat July was pregnant and bit me, twice. Not serious, though. Maybe Benny was overwhelmed and scared, which, of course, is not your fault.

Also, just wondering, how did you get bitten by a penguin?


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

I did the same thing, stuck my hand in the middle of a rat fight. Bad idea. My wound was deep but Chibs let go right away, so it was pretty clean. I just washed it well, disinfected, and put some liquid bandage on it. It healed up within a few days.


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Aris used to have REALLY BAD cage territorial issues...I got bit alot it got infected alot (prior to joining this forum) also got bit by momma rat a week or so ago.....you just gotta make sure it's disinfected well and doesn't get infected as it heals...if they bite you again you might need to do some immersion


----------



## Ratpax (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm not sure what "immersion" has to do with rat intros, but, moving on.

Any animal bite has the potential to be serious, mostly due to the high risk of infection.

Since you've already had it properly cleaned, and are on antibiotics, your chances of avoiding infection are good.

You may want to check with your regular doc and follow up. 

I find sea salt soaks, in water as warm as you can tolerate, several times daily, to be very, very helpful and promote quicker healing. If you don't have sea salt handy, you can just use regular table salt or Epsom salts, but I most prefer the sea salt myself, the extra minerals in it seem to have a cleansing action on toxins.

I admit, I cracked up a little bit, at you being bitten by a penguin.

I was trying to recall my "life list," having worked with various animals all my life, and just being particularly talented in general, with regard to freak accidents.

Hmm, let's see:

Snake
Squirrel
Horse
Donkey
Mule
Dogs
Cats
Kittens
Puppies
Gerbils
Cavies
Rabbits
Hamsters
Fish (not all of them were Piranhas, either, but some of them were.)
Birds, including a Hyacinth Macaw (owie)
Monkey
Marmoset
Caiman
Gecko
Geese
Chickens

And a near miss with a captive Black Widow Spider.

And probably others I've forgotten.

But, your penguin bite tops all that, for sheer exotic factor ;D

Oh, and I listed all that, to say to you I've never had a serious long-lasting issue from anything other than a badly infected cat bite, and one of the dog bites, and those were both special situations.

Just take care of you, and it will be okay. Take some ibuprofen or aspirin if the swelling gets too uncomfortable (check with your doc first, of course).


----------



## Adeliek (Jul 28, 2014)

Phew thanks guys! He's perfectly fine with me now, I definitely just spooked him. He's the friendliest rat I've ever owned and the one I trust the most! Never thought about salt water soaks will definitely be doing that, I imagine it will be somewhat relieving...thanks! 

For my 20th birthday my boyfriend took me to London Zoo and paid extra for a meet and greet with the penguins they have. You're allowed to stroke them if they approach, but of course I got the teenager with attitude. One minute I was stroking him fine, the next he snapped on my hand and then waddled off! It was a strange experience...


----------



## Adeliek (Jul 28, 2014)

The only thing that's slightly worrying me is that it may still be bleeding, I just woke up (it's 7am here) and there's more blood on my bandage! Hopefully it doesn't need gluing together or anything


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Ratpax said:


> I'm not sure what "immersion" has to do with rat intros, but, moving on.


Immersion training? Bonding with an aggressive rat? You seriously don't understand how a bonding method based on how rats accept new members into their pack has to do with intros?


----------



## Adeliek (Jul 28, 2014)

The rat is completely bonded with me, he shows absolutely no aggressive behaviour whatsoever towards any humans, even strangers. He only becomes aggressive when there are other rats around. I felt bad that he had become a lone rat so I decided to try some introductions one last time. The bite to me was 100% my fault, he clearly mistook my interfering hand for a rat attacking him and did what was natural and defended himself. He did look miserable afterwards and as soon as I was bandaged up I got him out and we had cuddles. I would rather him bite me like that than if it had been one of my babies.


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

See now we know he is 100% bonded and it was absolutely because he was intending to attack the other rat...sometimes it's because they're in the heat of a rat fight but they still very much mean to bite you (been there done that)


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

Speaking of strange bites...I was bitten by a goose once.

A GOOSE.

It...didn't even hurt. LOL


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

Adeliek said:


> The only thing that's slightly worrying me is that it may still be bleeding, I just woke up (it's 7am here) and there's more blood on my bandage! Hopefully it doesn't need gluing together or anything


It might still be bleeding because it re-opened. So try to not use your hand much for a bit and let it scab over.


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Jessiferatu said:


> Speaking of strange bites...I was bitten by a goose once.
> 
> A GOOSE.
> 
> It...didn't even hurt. LOL


I got bit by a goose when I was really little and it didn't hurt but it scared the heck out of me....I hated white geese for like 10 years and made a point of only feeding the Canada geese at the park down the road from my house


----------



## Ratpax (Aug 24, 2014)

Grawrisher said:


> Immersion training? Bonding with an aggressive rat? You seriously don't understand how a bonding method based on how rats accept new members into their pack has to do with intros?


More like, seriously don't buy into the "Immersion Cult, " sorry. 8)

Alpha/dominance crap has loooooong been debunked, by actual animal behaviorists.

By actual empirical data, by science. By field experience of trained biologists and behaviorists. So, uh, yeah, I quite understand, thanks, though.

But, anyhoo, glad you're feeling a bit better, OP.

I wouldn't worry overmuch about the bleeding, assuming you don't have arterial spurting hitting walls and ceilings, right?

Bleeding will help to carry pathogens out of the wound, and if you continue with those soaks, it will stay clean and flushed out.


----------



## Adeliek (Jul 28, 2014)

Just an update, I went back yesterday and they changed my bandage, but my whole hand is the size of a balloon. I have to go back today and then I'm potentially being admitted for intravenous antibiotics. My arm is now swollen from my fingertips to my elbow...which I'm assuming is not good! The doctors and nurses have never really dealt with any rat bites, so no one really knows what's going on. The bleeding has finally stopped though 

I've never been bitten by a goose, but a black swan once bit my brother on the foot and it was the funniest thing ever, it had some sort of obsession with him so we had to leave!


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Ratpax,

You know I was almost feeling a kinship with someone that has been bitten by about as many animals as I have and shares a monkey attack scar with me... I also got one of my worst infections from a cat bite and could add a few exotics to the list like African electric catfish... Although about the worst bite I've ever gotten was the humble mosquito that gave me West Nile Virus... I got the poison spider bite, (not black widow) but although I was very young, from what I recall I can promise you, you didn't miss much and my most memorable close call was when I held my friends lion fish while he removed the goldfish that was stuck in it's throat... My other close misses include rattlesnake and believe it or not, lion according to my mom, I was too young to recall either. Which might go towards my inherited parenting skills that allowed me to let my daughter play with wild rats... I've got to believe that just about everyone has been bitten by a dog, hamster, non-venomous snake and some kind of waterfowl, you do have a few winners on your list though I can't compete with. And I say that, in good faith doubt that anyone is likely to ever win a debate on how many animals they've been bitten by... Saner folks than us might actually argue that getting bitten by less critters might actually be better... On the other hand, if you haven't owned a piranha, risked a finger or two by squishing a camel, bull or a llama's nose or brought home a copperhead to show your mom, you really didn't have much of a childhood. ;D

Then you go and say something silly like actual empirical data suggests that immersion doesn't work. Immersion is based on three cornerstones... communication, emotional bonding and social status... These are the key components to all social animal's interaction.... easy to prove for yourself....

Stop talking to people, don't use traffic signals, unplug your phone and disconnect your internet, see how that works out for you... Communication is key to every human interaction and the health and happiness of every individual. And likewise happy rats communicate with their rat and human friends, we are both social animals.

As to emotional bonding, to be entirely honest some people might be able to live without emotional bonds with other people, but I can't think of any reason that I spent over a year changing diapers and am saving my hard earned money for my daughter's education if it weren't for an emotional bond with her. Without emotional bonds, I doubt humans could even tolerate each other. When you watch your rats snuggle together or when you interact with them, can you really tell me they don't have bonds with you or you with them?

As to social status... When your mom, teacher, boss, police officer or military commanding officer asks you to do something, try explaining that science has proven that their status has been scientifically debunked. Don't come home for curfew, refuse to take your final exams, tell your boss to go out and bring you a coffee and a sandwich, don't pull over or put your hands behind your head and tell your C.O that your going back to bed for a few more hours... Or if you are less brave just walk into a country club restaurant barefoot... and I promise you, you'll get a lesson on social status and if you still refuse to comply, you'll also most likely get a lesson on dominance behavior. 

Whether you want to admit it or not, you know social status is important to rats. It governs almost every interaction between rats just like it governs every relationship between humans. There's a hierarchy of status in every group of rats, that's not to say that rats are abusive to each other, but some rats are always more equal than others and more likely to insist on being respected by their friends. It's normal and healthy and just the way social animals interact...

You and I can disagree all day on how your rats should perceive your status. I suggest that your rats should see you as a kind parent and in a slightly higher status leadership role. I think your rats are capable of respecting you without fearing you and you are welcome to disagree... And certainly you can discount the personal experience of all of the people that have happy mixed rat and human families through immersion, but to state that science has debunked communication, bonding and social status as critical elements of healthy socialization is bazaar.

I know you have or have had rats, I know you have bonded with them emotionally and they with you, I'm certain you understand them and their wants and needs and they understand you and your rules and I'm almost certain you don't let your rats run your household, bite you or push you around... Am I wrong? Every happy and successful rat owner or rat group or mixed human and rat family uses the cornerstones of immersion every day, and science, field experience of trained biologists and behaviorists has never proven or suggested otherwise.

Immersion can be explained without the terms alpha or dominance. In fact, for the most part it's based on communication and bonding, but lots of people just don't get how important their social role is in their mixed rat and human family and sometimes when people are being too passive or detached they need to step up and take charge... However you define alpha or dominance in your mind... they are only words and if it helps people understand what their rats need from them, they are as good as any... Immersion theory isn't a philosophy of domination it's a guideline to healthy socialization. Our rats free range the house most of their waking time or live completely free range, they feel free to come to me to ask for what they want or tell me what they don't want, they are independent, confident and competent. In fact they are true shoulder rats. I have never dominated them... ever, but I do set the rules they follow, lead them on expeditions and I don't get bitten when they are in a bratty mood. We share a strong emotional bond, we understand each other and dominance plays almost no role in our social structure. Yes, I'm the parent, but I exercise my role through loving and kind interaction and I'm respected for it. And by having that basic respect everyone's life is the better for it...

Immersion is successful because it works and no part of immersion has ever been dis-proven or debunked by science, field research or otherwise... And with thousands of loving humans sharing their lives with happy rats and documented proof that immersion has fixed screwed up rats and more immersed rats becoming competent shoulder rats than ever before... I'm going to say calling folks that have done immersion successfully cult members is rather rude.

People that do immersion want a better relationship with their rats, they don't want to dominate their furry friends, they are proud of their rat's accomplishments and they treasure their relationships with them. And I've very proud of how much work and time and effort and love the people I've worked with have invested in their achievements...

Dis-proven, debunked, cult.... seriously? How about spiteful, deprecating and intentionally insulting? I'm not sure that's what you intended, but for those of us who truly love our rats and are doing the best we can for them and trying to help each other have a better inter-species relationship with our furry family members feel like when we read comments like yours. 

We honestly don't need to agree, but to my knowledge no one in the immersion camp has ever branded trust trainers, forced socializers, or operand conditioners as cult members... Immersion is built on a track record of success and happy rat owners and happy rats, we don't need to insult or offend anyone else or try and disprove anyone else's practices to promote our own... In fact, we don't need to promote or defend our own theories and practices at all... people try immersion because it make sense and see how well it works and never look back... 

I'm sorry if I take this a little bit personal, but I'm proud of what we have accomplished to the betterment of the mixed rat and human community. Folks that don't use immersion have even benefited from some of our techniques or theories by incorporating them into their personal socialization styles... Feel free to promote your beliefs, but please don't use untruths, half-truths and insults to try and degrade people that don't believe as you do.

Adeliek,

I'm really sorry that your rat bite is getting worse, l got what they used to call "blood poisoning" from a cat bite and a wild parrot bite, it's really painful and your wound might need to be drained which is never a pleasant experience as it might involve reopening the wounds that finally stopped bleeding. Definitely, make sure to stay on your doctors and get it taken care of, whatever it takes. Any animal bite can turn into a serious problem if it isn't attended to promptly and aggressively. But on the up side, with appropriate treatment and always keeping my tetanus shots current, I've survived my fair share of animal bites, stings and shocks and I'm certain you will too... And you get another animal to add to your bite list... for better or worse.

That said, I'm sorry for derailing your thread with my response to misinformation and an irrelevant, unjustified and unwarranted personal attack on some of my best online friends...

Best luck and I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

I was bitten by a camel in the zoo - it was back when you were allowed to feed peanuts to the animals, and my hand got just a little bit too close - no harm done


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

When I was really little I got bitten by a garter snake. It didn't hurt at all considering it had no teeth but since I was like 4 I immediately started sobbing because "the meanie snake bit me"


----------



## Adeliek (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm now in hospital and on intravenous antibiotics for two days, also facing the possibility of surgery to drain it. Typical for me!


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Actually, when I got my cat bite drained the doctor did it in his office back in the days when kids didn't need anesthesia or pain killers. My mom got to hold me down... Trust me your way better off were you are. On the up side, once the wounds were drained and I got 4 painful injections I started to recover fast. Be grateful for IV antibiotics and hot and cold running nurses... *and pain meds*.

Again Feel better soon.


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

I hope it heals up nicely once your out of the hospital, good luck!


----------



## Ratpax (Aug 24, 2014)

Rat Daddy, tl;dr

Adeliek, sorry to hear that. Make sure they evaluate you for cellulitis.

They may need to do a C&S, as well.

It's important you're on an antibiotic that whatever pathogen is causing your infection is sensitive to.

Just out of curiosity, had you been doing the sea salt soaks?

I did them following a bad cat bite, plus sought immediate ER tx, plus got injectable antibiotics, and IV antibiotics, but still ended up admitted with cellulitis. You definitely don't want to go into sepsis--make sure your docs are on top of this--find someone there to help with questions (hard to do when you're ill and in pain) and to be your advocate.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you Ratpax, I'm finally beginning to understand why your getting it wrong. As communication is the basis of understanding, I'll be sure to post a reader's digest version just for you if there's a next time. 

Happy holidays.


----------



## Adeliek (Jul 28, 2014)

I didn't get round to doing a soak, they told me to keep it dry for three days, so I was going to do it then...but now obviously I can't. I'm on a cocktail of IV antibiotics and will find out about surgery today. 

I have heard the word cellulitis mentioned but have barely managed to form a coherent thought, preparing questions today! 

Thanks for the well wishes


----------



## Ratpax (Aug 24, 2014)

Rat Daddy said:


> Thank you Ratpax, I'm finally beginning to understand why your getting it wrong. As communication is the basis of understanding, I'll be sure to post a reader's digest version just for you if there's a next time.
> 
> Happy holidays.


It's "you're," not "your," just FYI, and I'm not "getting it wrong," just don't have the energy, inclination, or time to re-read, and re-argue something that's been argued for many, many years, on all the training/behavior boards. It's one big head-shake, at this point, frankly. 

I've long since learned that the fanatical followers of fantasy will NOT ever change their perceptions, regardless of evidence, and I get weary of trying--the only reason I do try is for the sake of the animals.

Now, you personally may or may not be fanatical; I'm speaking in the global sense, of those who follow the debunked "alpha" stuff. I don't know your level of flexibility, and don't have time or inclination to read your many long posts, sorry.

Neither of us is likely to change the mind of the other, more's the pity on your part, IMO, for the sake of the rats, but ah, well, can only do what you can do, in this life, and be responsible for one's own actions.



Adeliek said:


> I didn't get round to doing a soak, they told me to keep it dry for three days, so I was going to do it then...but now obviously I can't. I'm on a cocktail of IV antibiotics and will find out about surgery today.
> 
> I have heard the word cellulitis mentioned but have barely managed to form a coherent thought, preparing questions today!
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes


Okay, and sorry for the derailment of your thread--I likely should have just ignored the poster that questioned me about "immersion."

The cocktail of abs sounds like a good deal--glad the doctors are on top of that.

You likely do have cellulitis, at some level, mild to moderate or severe. I would ask them for your diagnosis, just so you can research or have someone research for you, and just kind of be prepared to advocate for yourself.

There are some great clinicians out there, but I'm a firm believer that many of the less-than-ideal outcomes could have likely been avoided with an informed and proactive patient and/or family.

I sure hope it can be managed medically and if not, and you do end up having to have surgery, that it is a small not-too-invasive procedure and you recover quickly.

This may be too personal a question and you sure don't have to answer it, but are you by chance diabetic or have some other medical issue that might make healing more complicated for you?


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Ratpax,

I didn't introduce immersion years ago, so it hasn't been argued for years and status in a social group is still relevant to interpersonal or group dynamics... it's the basis of social psychology. Immersion isn't all about the alpha thing. It's only a small part of the theory and practice. In fact social status between rats and humans usually works perfectly well without the human using any force to be the group leader. That said, some folks and rats do get confused about the human role as leader and parent, and I do address the issue when it comes up. It absolutely drives me nuts when people get stuck on one facet of a broad theory and a wide range of practices and don't see the benefits of a philosophy based on love, understanding, bonding and communication, not alpha dominance. It's also particularly hurtful to see our successful approach re-branded to sound like some discredited method that didn't work based on some vague similarity in some part of our process. Lielienthal built one of the first flying machines and was killed in it, since then the Wright brothers improved the technique and Boeing has done pretty well since with the basic principles of drag and lift Lielienthal pioneered. But I don't expect everyone to agree with me, and that's fair. We don't need to debate this.

I'm also pretty sensitive to name calling. The folks who lovingly do immersion with their rats or believe in immersion theory aren't cult members. They are members of the same community as you and I belong to. Calling some rat owners a cult is divisive and separates us from you... I introduced immersion to help people bond with their rats, not to start a cult or split up our community into armed camps. I don't think you intended to offend, but I hope you see where it's a particularly sensitive area for me. Similarly, it really doesn't matter how innocuously someone intends to use the "N" word, once it's out there, it's likely to hurt someone. 

I promised, a readers digest version, because I tend to get a little long winded sometimes for the sake of clarity, and again I apologize for the detour. 

I hope you are feeling better Adeliek, keep us posted on your progress, by the way who is taking care of your rats while you are in the hospital? Their temporary caregivers might want to be a little careful with them if you got this kind of infection. Normally rat bites don't get infected at all and I think some of the folks reading along are a little bit concerned why this happened to you. As you are going to be going home to your rats hopefully very soon, it's likely important for you to know what went wrong too.

Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Adeliek (Jul 28, 2014)

Yeah it is cellulitis, unfortunately they don't know what bacteria caused it though. It's gone down so much over the past two days so I should be allowed home tomorrow  I avoided surgery because I responded so well to the antibiotics the first night which is great! Although I'd do anything right now to get this cannula out of my arm!!!

And that's not a personal question for me, every man and his dog has been interested lately haha. No although my medical history is complicated (growth hormone deficiency, tracheoesophageal fistula, mal-rotation of the bowel) there's nothing that's going to slow down the healing process. 

Although the bite was entirely my fault, my family are adamant that Benny is now a danger to not only me but potentially my other rats if he were to bite a tail or toe through the bars or something. I can see their logic, but I really don't even want to contemplate putting him to sleep. Any opinions? (I'm more worried about my other rats than myself)


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

It could have just been a freak infection, something that could have already been on your skin and introduced by any scratch, or it might be something actually living in or on Benny...

After my wild caught parrot gave me blood poisoning, I stopped training him, and although we hung out together, he came when called and hung out on my shoulder and ate from the table and I even did get nipped a few more times over the years, I never ever got another infection, but until a week before his death, 25 years later (last week) he never let me pet, hold or touch him with my hands... I suppose you can keep an animal you can't handle or have to handle very carefully, I guess I did for over 25 years, but I sure hope that with the help and advise of your doctors and your vet, there's a better way.

PS make sure your tetanus shots are up to date before you go home. And I'm glad you are feeling better.


----------



## Ratpax (Aug 24, 2014)

Adeliek said:


> Yeah it is cellulitis, unfortunately they don't know what bacteria caused it though. It's gone down so much over the past two days so I should be allowed home tomorrow  I avoided surgery because I responded so well to the antibiotics the first night which is great! Although I'd do anything right now to get this cannula out of my arm!!!
> 
> And that's not a personal question for me, every man and his dog has been interested lately haha. No although my medical history is complicated (growth hormone deficiency, tracheoesophageal fistula, mal-rotation of the bowel) there's nothing that's going to slow down the healing process.
> 
> Although the bite was entirely my fault, my family are adamant that Benny is now a danger to not only me but potentially my other rats if he were to bite a tail or toe through the bars or something. I can see their logic, but I really don't even want to contemplate putting him to sleep. Any opinions? (I'm more worried about my other rats than myself)


Thank goodness you didn't need the surgery and are on the mend.

Yeah, I know--there's no privacy in the hospital--I just didn't know if you cared to answer a medical history question on the interwebs ;D

I can understand why your family is upset and feeling leery--they love you and want to protect your well-being.

That said, accidents happen, and maybe gently reminding them that neither humans nor our companion animals are always perfect, and do make mistakes, will help.

I think this is a very different scenario you've described--more of a one-off, with a fairly predictable outcome because of that extreme stress, than an actual aggressive rat with severe behavior problems. Right?

Could you possibly enlist the aid of a good vet or behaviorist, to help you explain things to your family?

Do YOU feel comfortable with him, going forward?

I mean, it's perfectly normal if you do have a bit of fear now--your body has gone thru some not-fun stuff over all this.

If you feel comfortable handling him, have reasonable safety plans in place to prevent another scenario like this in future, and he continues to be sweet and bonded with you, I can't imagine he'd need to be euthanized.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

When I was bitten by the cat, the doctor actually told me that infected cat bites are "normal" as "cats lick themselves and have dirty mouths" It's about one of the few actual quotes I can recall from my preschool days. No one even thought about putting down the cat... She was usually friendly, and as a little kid, I suppose I was to blame for bothering her.

Still everyone is going to want to do something about your rat biting you, so let them buy you a nice set of welding gloves or oven mitts. You may not actually need them to handle your rats, but it will make everyone else feel better and you can take up welding or baking for the holidays.


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

Get better soon Adeliek!


----------



## Adeliek (Jul 28, 2014)

I am home! With a much less swollen, but very sore hand and a 7 day course of antibiotics! 

I called the vet just to see what they thought and they told me that Benny isn't actually infected with anything but that it's more just a reaction to being bitten. But I've been nipped by my ratties before and never had this reaction, so I'm assuming it's because this was a bad bite and Benny either had bacteria in his mouth or it was already on my hand and the puncture wound he left allowed it to enter my body. 

I am a bit wary of all of them at the moment, less so my babies (who I've had since they were 5 weeks) but the three older lads who I took off a lady - including Benny - I'm a bit frightened of. I know why Benny bit me and that I was responsible...but it still plays in the back of my mind. 
Hopefully once I have full mobility and am back to myself I'll be more confident handling them all again. 

Next time I come across a rat fight I'm going to have either a wooden spoon or a towel handy to break up the fight...


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

My last rat bite was when I was introducing my big older girl to a new younger one and just like you I put my hand in between to manage the fight... Naturally I had complete confidence in my big girl not biting me and I was absolutely correct, it was then new little one I was protecting that got a piece of my hand... I suppose I should have seen that coming, but I didn't, she was such an innocent looking little fluff ball. After that, I just set both rats free in the house to work out their own problems, which after 3 weeks of chasing around and trashing the place, they did all on their own... I've never had a rodent bite get infected but a towel or oven mitts or welding gloves really isn't a bad idea when you think about how badly a simple bite can go wrong. 

Here in the US, where many people don't have health insurance a several day stay in the hospital can cost thousands of dollars and can wipe out a family's life savings not to mention the actual health risks, it sure makes those oven mitts or gloves look like a pretty good investment. 

I've been recommending that people use protection when dealing with problem rats for a long time, not that Benny was a problem rat, and yes I got overconfident and screwed up too, but rat bites are serious business and your situation has hopefully brought that home to people reading along. For the most part I let any wound bleed for a while and I keep plenty of iodine on hand. Yes, I know it burns and it's old fashioned, but by someone that's been bitten my critters that fly, walk, crawl, swim and slither, it's most likely saved me more times than I can count. It's dirt cheap and it lasts forever in the medicine cabinet and the burn makes for a great deterrent for little kids from doing something reckless. As soon as I saw my daughter doing something that was likely to wind up in an injury all I would have to do was say I was getting the iodine for when she got hurt and she would immediately modify her behavior not to get injured to avoid the treatment... so in my house iodine actually prevented more injuries than it treated... Now after all of these years, I know why my parents kept iodine on hand when painless sprays and creams were already available. 

I might add I once used it to stop black tail rot on a baby mouse... and on cuts and wounds on rats... and they still use something similar (betadine) in operating rooms... I think every rat owner should keep a bottle on hand (out of reach of children).

I'm glad to hear you are home, and you don't need to worry about Benny carrying any disease, don't miss any doses of the antibiotics and don't stop until they are all finished... 

All's well that ends well.


----------



## Ratpax (Aug 24, 2014)

Well, Adeliek, hope you are recovering nicely now, but...you jinxed me! ;D

Seriously, I was recently asked to provide a new home for a girl rat returned to a (supposedly) reputable breeder.

I was happy to do so. I hate it when animals get passed around like Musical Pets, and was glad to see the breeder being careful about placing her in her next home. (I went thru an intensive screening for approval to be her new home.)

Okay, so today was the pickup day.

Within five minutes of having this new girl, who I noticed the breeder called "A real little stinker," and "Quite the Handful," I was bleeding profusely.

Now, I've been thru some crap in my life, and am fairly stoic, but this just would not quit bleeding. I mean, I held a cup under my hand, and blood was sort of spitting out of this bite hole in my finger, and it filled the bottom of the cup while I searched for a handy towel or rag.

When the blood levels began to rise in the cup, I decided maybe I wasn't overreacting to seek medical tx, so I went.

Turns out, it was a bit of bad luck, the placement of that bite, and this little girl missed the tendon attachment by a millimeter, but did actually nick the artery that runs up the length of our fingers.

I swear, I can't do something halfway. It's not actually a good thing, to be the "exciting" break in a routine day, for the docs. 

Anyhow, admit the thought of your recent bite fiasco crossed my mind, while I was getting checked out, and I will be taking my prophylactic antibiotics faithfully!

New girl has been temporarily dubbed "Hannah Bella" (_Silence of the Lambs_, anyone?)

I've handled her a few times this evening after getting back from the urgent care, and so far, so good, so I hope it was just a one-off from stress and she doesn't actually have temperament issues.


----------

